
Ask HN: Is exclusive social network for gamers still a thing? - gvaishno
We are living in a eara, where social network companies like Facebook&#x27;s ND Twitter exists.<p>My question is if exclusive social network for gamers will be able to make any difference. What do you think?
======
emerongi
Discord groups seem to fill this niche

